# Sony 58am Flash on A550  in a portable soft box question



## SurJones (Mar 7, 2011)

What a great site! I cant wait to browse it more! Just discovered today!

I have this amazing flash, and I shoot senior photos, I would love to add a better even light to my shots. Does anyone use a portable soft box with this flash?

Any issues, and how does it trigger wirelessly if the sensor is in side the softbox? thanks! Workflows appreciated. 


Here is a video. just in case those reading dont understand my question.

YouTube - Shooting on the beach with speedlites and a softbox.

thanks everyone!


----------



## SurJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay been about a month, and I've not found full answer.  This must have just been pushed down the list. so bump


----------



## kassad (Apr 5, 2011)

You could get a wireless transmitter and fire the flash manually or go with off camera cable.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2011)

Use a radio trigger. Some wireless systems are optical and may not work inside a softbox.

Sony has an oddball, non-standard hot shoe design which will substantially limit your 3rd party gear choices unless you get an adaptor allowing use of standard hot shoe gear.


----------



## Dzone2 (Apr 17, 2011)

You can find a compatible trigger quite easier for wireless F58AM and your camera


----------



## hellobabe133 (Apr 18, 2011)

I saw these wireless remote controller cost $7.99AUD


----------

